# Craftsman HSS turning tools-Thoughts



## Chris S. (Oct 26, 2015)

Anyone have any experience with craftsman older HSS turning tools? I right now have a buck brothers set of tools that basically suck, they don't hold edge long at all. Want to upgrade a little but not spend a fortune either. Looking at a few sets used to clean up, sharpen and hopefully have a decent set of tools. Let me know what your thoughts are. Also looking at some Disston tools too. Any thoughts on those would be appreciated. Looking for something that will hold an edge well and provide a few good years of turning to get better with before spending some decent money on better tools.

Here are some links to the listings:

http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/321901139137 

http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/191721848091


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 26, 2015)

I have -- and still use -- 6 or 7 Craftsman HSS tools similar to the ones in that second link -- a couple of 1" skews, a 1" spindle roughing gouge (technically it's a "Continental spindle gouge" I was told), diamond parting tool, narrow round scraper, 1" square/angled scraper, spear-point scraper.

They are perfectly adequate for my needs -- I use them all often, probably at least one of them involved in everything I turn. If you want to turn bowls, you'll need a real bowl gouge, none of these are up to it, and unless you can make friends with a skew I think you'll need to buy a spindle gouge.

Personally, I think the $40 being asked for that set is more than they're worth, but that's a different question.


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 26, 2015)

By the time you factor in shipping IMO both of those sets are more money than you'd want to spend for what they are. Depending on what kind of turning you do might want to consider investing in a set of carbide tools. @woodtickgreg makes some that are really nice and a few others here too and the nice part is they are quite a bit less than EWT carbides and you can make your own handles. Personally, speaking from experience, Instead of buying a set, Maybe budget a little at a time to pick up some nicer tools one at a time like Sorby, Crown, Etc and buy the tools you'll actually use and you can skip any that you'll never use. Plus buying a nice tool up front means you don't have to re-buy it down the road...


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 26, 2015)

IMO this is a better eBay deal ... LINK ... if nobody else bids on it. $20 for 4 tools that you'd actually use -- spindle roughing gouge, round-nose scraper, diamond parting tool, and a skew which you can grind into any profile scraper you like if you find you can't get along with a skew.

There's a little rust, but nothing that some WD40 and 320 grit sandpaper/steelwool won't fix. And maybe put a little BLO on the handles.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 26, 2015)

I have the set that Duncan is showing in his link. Pretty good steel. I mainly use the skews.


----------



## Dennis Ford (Oct 26, 2015)

Both sets in the original post contain tools for spindle work, as mentioned above the prices are on the high side. They are decent tools but my standard advise is to avoid "sets" of lathe tools. I consider basic needs to be: spindle gouge, parting tool and bowl gouge. Regardless of what you turn, additional tools will end up on your "want/need" list. Buying those as you decide which is more important to what you are doing is a good strategy.


----------



## Chris S. (Oct 27, 2015)

Thanks everyone, as always have given me some things to tink about. You input is much appreciated.


----------

